# Giving a presentation...meds?



## 23381 (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi everyone, I am currently taking 30 mg of Elavil at bedtime and I just started taking one Librax in the morning. I have IBS D which is aggravated by anxiety. I have to give a presentation soon and I would like to take ativan to calm myself down. I'm not sure if anyone has tried the librax/ativan combo. If anyone has experience/advice, please comment. I will talk to a doctor but I am interested in firsthand experience. BTW, the Librax has helped me a lot (knock on wood!) Thank you and have a great weekend!


----------



## 23381 (Apr 6, 2005)

I thought I would answer my own post in case it might help others. I did the presentation today (YAY!!!) and it went well. I think us sensitive people are so hard on ourselves! The day before the event I ate really mellow foods like rice, chicken and peanut butter and jelly. I took one ativan at bedtime and then another in the morning. I did not have any tea...I drank Gatorade which of course did not wake me up. I am IBSD type and I went a little before I left the house. I got to the fancy reception hall and realized I had to (drop some kids off at the pool). I calmly went in there and did my thing, 'cause you know what? Everybody poops, don't they?! The Ativan did me well and my mouth was dry but that was fiiine with me! I even had coffee at the brunch (something I never do). Oh I also took a Nu-Lev to prevent having to go again. So that's what worked for me. I should also add that it helped knowing that everyone dreads public speaking and that there are really interesting theories about it. Some people get anxious especially if they had a parent who was not really emotionally involved but was overprotective. Also, scientists believe that we feel "threatened" when people stare at us. That is present in wild life. That's why you wouldn't want to stare down a grizzly bear, etc. I'm probably not explaining it correctly but all the same that kind of stuff fascinates me.


----------

